# Printing the SpaceRamblers!



## Roman (May 15, 2015)

Hello, guys. Please support the printing of this comic. The project can offer many interesting editions.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/printing-the-spaceramblers/x/10095980











[/URL]


----------



## Roman (May 17, 2015)

Hello. Do you love furry figures? There's some good news for you. A main  character figure is included in one of the editions of the 1st issue of  the SpaceRamblers Prologue. Hurry up and pre-order it now! There will  be only 10 figures. Support the printing of this comic!)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/printing-the-spaceramblers/x/10095980





Characteristics of the figure:
 height - 150 mm,
 weight - 160 grams.
 Material: colored polymer plaster.


----------



## Roman (May 18, 2015)

Hello everybody! Please read the whole text, and read carefully! 
The SpaceRamblers is starting 2 lotteries at once. Only you can decide which one you will participate in!

The first lottery.
Weâ€™ll draw your character as a gift (you will also get the original PSD-files with your characters!)!



  Rules of the lottery:
Youâ€™ll need to support the printing of the  SpaceRamblers by choosing any of these 3 perks: "Musical edition",  "Almost complete", "Complete Edition". 

Out of 10 participants will be chosen 2 winners, and weâ€™ll draw their characters as their prize!
The lottery starts only when 10 people or more choose to participate in it! If there will be 20 people, then 5 winners will be chosen out of them, and if 30, then there will be 8 winners! 
In this lottery participate only these perks:  "Musical edition", "Almost complete", "Complete Edition" 

The second lottery.
You will get a disc with the exclusive OST or a mouse pad, whichever you will choose.



  Rules of the lottery:
Youâ€™ll need to support the printing of the  SpaceRamblers by choosing any of these 4 perks: "The printed copy of the  issue", "Double edition", "Sticker edition", "Space edition". 

Out of 10 participants will be chosen 2 winners, and we will send them their prize with the edition theyâ€™ve purchased!
The lottery starts only when 10 people or more choose to participate in it! If there will be 20 people, then 5 winners will be chosen out of them, and if 30, then there will be 8 winners! 
In this lottery participate only these perks:  "The printed copy of the issue", "Double edition", "Sticker edition", "Space edition".

How will we choose the winners?

The winners will be chosen randomly. The perkâ€™s cost wonâ€™t affect it.

How will you get your prize?
When you choose a perk, you will be asked to enter your e-mail address. I will see that address, and later I will contact you by e-mail!

Attention! The prizes that will be sent by international mail will be sent only when the Indiegogo campaign will succeed! The character drawing prizes will be drawn shortly after purchasing.


  And so, you will not only get a printed edition of the first issue and  help us print it, but you will also participate in a lottery with nice  prizes. Support the project! Help us print this comic!


----------

